# Arterial line vs. IV?



## buckeye56 (Mar 23, 2011)

The ED nurses were unable to obtain IV access.  The physician documented that he obtained IV access with an A-line kit.   Since he used the A-line kit, should I code 36620 for an arterial line?  Or should I use 36410 for venipuncture?
Thanks for any insights you can give me.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't code the arterial line access.  This was a venous access, regardless of what kit he used.  You code by the procedure, not the equipment, unless the code specifies the use of alternative equipment.


----------

